# 2 companion 4 upgrade coupons free for the asking



## iggy (Nov 24, 2015)

2 Upgrade coupons still available.

2 Companion claimed. All Companion coupons have been spoken for and sent.

2 Upgrade coupons claimed.

With Amtrak's serious violation of my privacy on my last Lincoln Service ride. And the fact that finances won't allow for a trip out East before end of year - I'm giving away all my coupons. Honestly my last Lincoln Service ride a few days ago will most likely be my last Amtrak ride - some serious changes would have to take place before I'd reconsider that.

I'd prefer those who don't have high Amtrak Guest Rewards Status - it would be nice for those who don't get to enjoy perks to have that option.

That being said - first in line gets the prize. 1 coupon per request.

Hopefully someone will be able to get enjoyment out of using them.

Coupons expire February 29 2016.

Upgrade coupons are 48 hours in advance ( Apply within 48 hours of departure ).

All are E-coupons - I'll private message code.

*2 Companion Coupons terms*

Coupon valid for one (1) free companion rail fare with the purchase of one (1) regular (full) adult rail fare. Free companion and paying passenger must reserve at the same time and travel together at all times.

Valid for travel as one (1) one-way or one (1) roundtrip on one reservation per coupon. For roundtrip usage, both directions of travel must be reserved at the same time.

To use your free companion coupon, please call 1-888-707-6600 and reference the eCoupon#.

*4 Upgrade coupons terms*

Coupon valid for one (1) space-available, one-way, one-class upgrade. Valid only from Coach to Business class, or from Acela Business class to Acela First class, on a single travel segment or leg.

Not valid for upgrade to sleeping car accommodations.

Subject to availability; upgrade not available on all trains at all times.

Upgrade may be combined with corporate discount, but is not combinable with any other discount, coupon or Amtrak Guest Rewards® redemption travel.

To apply this upgrade, please contact our priority customer service line at 1-888-707-6600 and reference the eCoupon#.

This term = Not valid for upgrade to sleeping car accommodations = is ridiculous. Considering at times Acela Business Class can match some sleeper car prices. So once again only Amtrak Northeast Regional customers get best perks in system. Rest of us aren't as valued.


----------



## inspiration100 (Nov 24, 2015)

Iggy,

Thank you for the offer to us forum members (I agree with a lot of your sentiments btw). If you don't plan to use a companion voucher, I would gladly put one to use.

Thanks.


----------



## BALtoNYPtraveler (Nov 24, 2015)

I'll take the upgrade coupon if you still have it. Thanks for the kind offer!


----------



## iggy (Dec 9, 2015)

Doesn't look like any claimed coupons have been put to use yet.

Just a reminder - they expire February 29 2016.

2 Upgrade coupons are still available.


----------



## BALtoNYPtraveler (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm still going to use mine. I have a trip planned in January. Thanks!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 9, 2015)

iggy said:


> With Amtrak's serious violation of my privacy on my last Lincoln Service ride. And the fact that finances won't allow for a trip out East before end of year - I'm giving away all my coupons. Honestly my last Lincoln Service ride a few days ago will most likely be my last Amtrak ride - some serious changes would have to take place before I'd reconsider that.


Is it possible for you to elaborate?


----------



## iggy (Dec 9, 2015)

Devil's Advocate - Not here - I have in private to one person who asked. It is on my list to cover on my site at some point. Just be aware if using Amtrak wireless someone might taken it upon themselves to track you down if you are critical of on-board issues etc.

Actually have several trips I could have taken on Amtrak this month - but will stay home do to experience on my last ride. Won't be doing a big year end run - like last year - to make Select Plus.

All that being said - want to get rid of last 2 coupons before they expire. Was hoping someone could use them over holiday. Rather share them and have someone enjoy than waste them.


----------



## CCC1007 (Dec 9, 2015)

That sounds like a potential constitutional rights violation, I would suggest asking a lawyer to see if they broke the law.


----------



## iggy (Dec 9, 2015)

Nothing legally worth exploring. Terms of service ( TOS ) cover all kinds of things in small print. Way situation went down Amtrak came off as being thugs honestly. Keep in mind even though I don't make a big deal of using my real name - it's not like Amtrak, advocate groups or others online don't know who I am. Situation basically was ending me a message. Obviously instead of dealing with a long time issue - Amtrak would rather chase off a good customer who travels often on their own dime.

A divorce lawyer was actually sitting in front of me when situation went down that night. She had a problem understanding that phone ringer should be set to vibrate per Amtrak policy - no she wasn't problem I complained about in my tweet.


----------



## BALtoNYPtraveler (Dec 9, 2015)

Well, I don't want to be a hog regarding the coupons, but if absolutely no one else wants them and you don't want them to go to waste, I'll take them. I had one, and since you gave me one, I can upgrade for myself and traveling companion. With two more, we could upgrade for the return trip, too.

Again, not trying to beg for them, but if they're about to go down the cyber trash shoot, you can PM them to me.


----------



## BCL (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm thinking of offloading some of mine. Maybe not the companion coupons, even if I haven't been able to use them.


----------



## iggy (Dec 9, 2015)

BALtoNYPtraveler I'll give it a few more days to give others a chance. But definitely will consider offering remaining coupons to previous takers. Even if I had used them - they would only have real value to me if I had ventured out to DC again for a ride on Acela - like I did last year at this time. Upgrading to Business Class with them is a waste of value in my opinion. Which would have been my only other option.


----------



## BALtoNYPtraveler (Dec 9, 2015)

OK, thanks. Just send me a PM if you'd like to get rid of them in my direction.  It's nice of you to think of others, in any case.


----------



## iggy (Jan 22, 2016)

All coupons are now taken. Only 2 have been used so far. Please remember that these expire next month.


----------

